# Goldfish Fancy



## thekoimaiden

I've seen more than a few goldfish threads pop up recently. Knowing that there are a few goldfish fanciers out there, I thought I would create a place where we can all share pictures and chat about anything goldfish. Goldfish ponds. Goldfish art. Even the mistreatment of goldfish (we all know the feeder tanks are horrible so try to keep this to stories about how their condition was improved). There is a lot of sadness surrounding goldfish, but let's keep this positive. Feel free to ask any quick goldfish questions here and we'll do our best to answer them! 

BASIC GOLDFISH CARE
**Aquariums*
- Stocking rules of thumb for fancies: 20 gal for the first fish plus an additional 10 for each other fish
- Commons really get too large for normal aquariums and are best kept in large outdoor ponds. The can be temporarily housed in 55 gal or larger tanks. Most places suggest a 100+ gal tank if you want to keep them inside permanently. 
- tankmates: goldfish are social fish and prefer company of other goldfish; two or more is always better; lone goldfish may be shy
- temperature: Due to the deformed nature of the digestive tract of fancy goldfish, they can't digest food well below 70F, heating the tank to the mid to lower 70's even in the winter will help keep them from becoming constipated and bloated
- plants (this is a tricky one): some people can make this work and others can't; it depends on your fish. Plants that have had success in the past: hornwort, anubias, java fern, large amazon swords, anarcharis, ludwigia. I've also found it helps to introduce them to plants when they are young. 
- filters: goldfish poop a lot and need strong filters; at least double filtration is recommended when using HOB's
**Ponds*
- stocking: no hard rules here just remember that less fish means less waste and that goldfish are known for reproducing in ponds
- temp: stop feeding goldfish when water gets down to 60F
- plants: marginal plants best, floating plants good to provide shade
- filter/water movement: essential to getting through the winter, keep these going year-round to prevent fish kills
**FAQ:*
- Do goldfish really get that big? 
: Yes... Yes they do. Photo proof:









- How long do goldfish live?
: Average for a propyl cared for tank goldie is 10-15 years. Average for a properly cared for pond goldie is 15-20 years.

- What do goldfish eat?
: Goldfish are omnivores which means they can and should eat both plant matter and animal matter. Younger goldfish need a higher percentage of protein (30-40%), but older goldfish should only get 10-20% protein. For a tank fish you can provide a complete diet with a high quality pellet food supplemented with fresh greens or with a gel-food diet (my preference as it goes a long way to prevent floaty issues in fancies). For pond fish, a high quality pellet diet will do as goldfish will get their greens from the pond plants and algae.



Normally I would start off by sharing my fancy goldfish tank, but it's undergoing a major revision right now. I'll have some pictures of that for you in a week when it is all done. I promise they will be worth the wait. 

Instead I'll show you some pictures of a little goldfish pond I found while visiting family in Ohio. 



This is the pond. Mostly crowded with lilies but near the skimmer it was clear so I could get some pictures of the lovely little goldies! 



I lured them out of the lilies with food. But it was getting to the point where they shouldn't be fed anymore, so they were a little slow.


----------



## djembekah

aweeee cute!


----------



## inuudo

I don't have goldfish but I do love them. In the spirit of the thread (sort of): this is the guitar I would love to own someday:








It might not be very evident in the photo, but the guitar is decorated at the waist and on the fretboard with kingyo, Japanese goldfish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I have three shubunkins. 

My oldest one had a very rough start with my dad. It was kept with four or so other goldfish in around a 15 gallon tank with a very weak under-gravel filter. 

I got the tank when my dad moved interstate, after he had kindly bleached and washed everything in tap water! When one fish died of dropsy I soon realised that I needed to do some serious research and it kind of went from there. 

Ernest was the only survivor so I think it is around 4-5 years old. He is half the size he should be (I think he measured around half a foot from head to tail), but has grown a lot since he came into my care. He and my other two live in a smaller tank than I would like but I do regular water changes, feed them good quality food and over-filter so it is the best I can do for now.

Hopefully in a couple of years we are going to move and they can get a bigger tank/pond. It is impossible now and I don't want to give them to someone else since goldfish are seen as such disposable fish. I really need to get some updated pictures but the stinkers never like to have their photos taken. 

A big victory was that I finally got them to eat some greens by putting duckweed and hornwort into their tank. Until then they never ate any greens. They totally ignore lettuce, cucumber etc. I tried making a gel food from the goldfish website and you'd think I'd poisoned them the way they spat it out.

Anyways, here's my biggest shubunkin Ernest and his friend. These two sometimes chase each other around bumping each other after a feed and water change. Don't know if it's spawning behaviour or them just playing.


----------



## Olympia

YAY goldfish thread! :-D
Here's my guys:

























iPod photos, the best ever. :lol:


----------



## Olympia

For the love of ranchu:








(http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3597295719/)

















(http://phenylketonurics.tumblr.com/)









(http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4322821086/)


----------



## MsGita

I absolutely adore goldfish! It has been a very long time since I kept goldfish (about 15 years) but I recently inherited ayoung black moore from someone who couldn't keep it. So I guess I'm starting over.
He's got some swim bladder issues but he's a little sweetheart.


----------



## MsGita

Also, what kind of filters do all the goldfish keepers use?


----------



## Olympia

Awww, so cute. I want a moor, I want them all. :-D
My 90 gallon has a Marineland C-360 on it right now.


----------



## xShainax

I have one little goldfish who is in a 29 gallon until my friend can take him. I tried feeding him lettuce a few times and he swims away like it's gonna kill him. :roll:


----------



## Olympia

Mine love their squash, peas, and salmon food.


----------



## MsGita

Mine loves peas, broccoli and grapes.


----------



## xShainax

xD Big momma tore a piece of lettuce off and was trying to eat it and when I gently took it out of her mouth, she flared and swam away giving me a dirty look. :lol:


----------



## thekoimaiden

So many sweet goldfish faces! ^_^ I actually saw a really neat black moor at Petco the other day. I seriously considered it, but I'd really rather have a ranchu instead. And all of those pictures Olympia posted didn't help either! ;p

LBF, you could also try duckweed to give your comets some more greens in their diet. My goldfish act like it's candy when I add it to the tank. 

As for filters, canisters are best. They are so much more powerful than HOB's. If you have to use an HOB I like the Aquaclear models. I have two Aquaclear 70's on my goldfish tank. I had to baffle the flow a bit as it was pretty strong for my clumsy fancies, but I do like the filter a lot. It has a ton of room for customizable media.


----------



## homegrown terror

twice in the last week i've had to perform emergency "surgery" on our goldfish...while "cleaning" their gravel, they sucked in a piece that was too big, and got lodged behind their lips. i scooped them out into just enough water to breathe but not enough to squirm too much, and used tweezers to gently twist the gravel around till it could slide out. it's a frightening experience, but so rewarding to see them swim off in relief to be free of the stoney ouchness in their mouths.


----------



## xShainax

homegrown terror said:


> stoney ouchness in their mouths.


That made me squee in happiness since it was so cute


----------



## Olympia

Ranchu are the best. :lol:
I have a huge algae problem from the home made foods, more gelatin next time. But the canister does a great job at cleaning the tank. My guys spend pretty much all day chewing on sand.


----------



## thekoimaiden

homegrown terror said:


> twice in the last week i've had to perform emergency "surgery" on our goldfish...while "cleaning" their gravel, they sucked in a piece that was too big, and got lodged behind their lips. i scooped them out into just enough water to breathe but not enough to squirm too much, and used tweezers to gently twist the gravel around till it could slide out. it's a frightening experience, but so rewarding to see them swim off in relief to be free of the stoney ouchness in their mouths.


This is one of the reasons that more and more GF keepers are advocating sand in GF tanks. I got rid of the gravel after my goldfish became large enough to swallow pieces. I never saw it happen, but I didn't want to take the chance. Plus, I've heard from breeders that sand helps with digestion problems (which like 80% of fancy goldfish seem to have).


----------



## twolovers101

I've never owned goldfish, but I REALLY want to when I have more room for a bigger tank and whatnot

They seem so fun and interesting (plus, I'm the type of person who likes stereotypes.... so I kinda want to get a GAINT bowl tank for them to live in XD)


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

thekoimaiden said:


> This is one of the reasons that more and more GF keepers are advocating sand in GF tanks. I got rid of the gravel after my goldfish became large enough to swallow pieces. I never saw it happen, but I didn't want to take the chance. Plus, I've heard from breeders that sand helps with digestion problems (which like 80% of fancy goldfish seem to have).


 The goldfish in the LPS always pick pieces of gravel up and then spit them out. :lol:


----------



## homegrown terror

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> The goldfish in the LPS always pick pieces of gravel up and then spit them out. :lol:


all goldfish do that, they're sucking the bacteria, algae and any leftover food off the gravel pieces.


----------



## thekoimaiden

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> The goldfish in the LPS always pick pieces of gravel up and then spit them out. :lol:


Mine did that, too. Part of their natural foraging behaviour. But I was worried that they would swallow the gravel while trying to swallow something else like a snail. Now with sand, if they do swallow something, it will pass right through without a problem.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Mine are in my bedroom so some nights all I can hear is them spitting gravel out. I sometimes will put clumps of blackworms in their tanks and they go crazy trying to get them out of the gravel.

Before that, I had to take away their hang on glass thermometer as they were obsessed with it. I'd wake up to them pushing it against the side of the tank and trying to fit the end in their mouths. 

All my goldfish do is eat and poo and give me 'starving goldfish sad faces' through the glass.


----------



## Olympia

LittleBettaFish said:


> All my goldfish do is eat and poo and give me 'starving goldfish sad faces' through the glass.


Isn't it AWESOME? :lol:


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha my goldfish only get to stay because my dad would not treat them properly, and they are great at providing me with lots of established filter media. 

My three seem to think they have far better things to do like sifting through gravel and mauling the hornwort to come over and see what I'm doing. Usually only if they see me walking up to them with their fish food container can I get their attention. Then you would think I was a God walking amongst them.


----------



## thekoimaiden

My little (HA!) guys are very interactive. The tank sits in my room, but is right next to the door. They spot people coming down the hallway and bunch up at the end... hoping for food. They will also follow me around the room which makes doing laundry a bit more fun.


----------



## homegrown terror

thekoimaiden said:


> Mine did that, too. Part of their natural foraging behaviour. But I was worried that they would swallow the gravel while trying to swallow something else like a snail. Now with sand, if they do swallow something, it will pass right through without a problem.


i had always thought that sand was bad for goldfish since it could lead to impacted bowels....huh.


----------



## thekoimaiden

homegrown terror said:


> i had always thought that sand was bad for goldfish since it could lead to impacted bowels....huh.


Only if you are overfeeding. I've never heard of sand causing impacted bowels in goldfish. With normal digestion it'll go in and out with the rest of the food. The only thing hurt by the sand can be the filters. HOBs have a large problem as the impeller is in the bottom where the sand settles.


----------



## Jupiter

I was never really into goldfish until I got one last year...they're actually really cute and charming.

Unfortunately, Lucien is no longer with me b/c of a bad accident (I had his tank under my dad's tank and both shattered, so...yeah  )

My dad was thinking of closing our pool down and turning the space into a pond though, and of course I'm 100% into it now lol. I really hope we can do it in the future, but I'll probably end up buying a goldfish in the future regardless once I have the space for one.


----------



## thekoimaiden

I've seen some really neat pools converted into ponds! That's an awesome idea! It might even be large enough for koi, too. Try to see if you can find some pond builders in your area. It really makes a difference between a hole in the ground with fish and a water garden.

I also wanted to share this that I found earlier this week: http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=5291


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Took some nicer photos of my three goldfish. The bigger two are around 6 inches head to tail, and the orange one is slightly smaller. Ignore the random clay pot, it is only in there until I put it in another tank. 














































Unfortunately their tank is only 46 gallons so I compensate by over-filtering and doing two water changes a week. We just don't have room for a larger tank and there is no place to put a pond in. Hopefully in a couple of years when we move I can get them a bigger place. 

They are happy since I chucked a whole handful of hydrilla in for them to snack on. They spent the whole afternoon yesterday trying to tear chunks off it.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

LBF - Are they shubunkin? What is the difference between them and comets?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah they are shubunkin. I am not a goldfish expert, but according to Wikipedia, I believe the calico colouration is what separates them from comets. They do not tend to get as big as common goldfish do. Mine are probably about half the size they should be, although the biggest one had a growth spurt after I got it out of the 10 odd gallon tank they used to be in.


----------



## thekoimaiden

If we're just looking at pet store goldfish, the difference between comets and shubunkin is the coloring. But looking at show goldfish, there are more differences like shape and size of tail fin as well as body shape. Bristol Shubunkin Gold fish This is a place that lists the show standards (and some pictures!) of shunbunkins.

That first shubunkin has some nice blue color, LBF!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UeypOZoVc2Y&feature=fvwrel
I thought you guys would love this.  Happy ending!


----------



## Olympia

Goldfish attack:


----------



## thekoimaiden

As promised, I finally have some pictures of my new goldfish aquascape and my newest addition to the family. 









After I took this photo I realized I didn't have the floating plants in there, so it looks a lot brighter than it actually is. Also, if you notice, there are no fish in there! :lol: I didn't overlook that fact. They were being acclimated to the water when I took these. 

















My new baby goldfish! Well he isn't that new. I've had him for a few months now, but I haven't been able to get a good photo of him. If you notice the substrate is not the sand in the first photo; this is because I took these shots in the day before the re-'scape.

Also:


----------



## thekoimaiden

I deleted those photos because they were of terrible quality. Here are some better ones: 









I put a mirror on that side of the tank, so he doesn't feel so lonely. 









He's much easier to photograph than any of my other fish, but he's still a little shy.


----------



## Olympia

Is that all his poop?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden

Haha! Yes. But that's a picture of his favorite corner. There is practically no poop throughout the rest of the aquarium.


----------



## Olympia

Alright! Yea my fish poop piles up behind all the flower pots. -__-


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

My platies leave big long orange spirals on the silk plants. :/ LOL


----------



## Olympia

Okay guys, I have a problem. But the tank is done now so I'm good with these. :-D

Pascal:

















Parker:









Penelope:









Paisley:









New unnamed:

















New unnamed:

















New unnamed:


----------



## Olympia

Groups shots:









Paisley being a creep:



























Goldfish win in the funny photos category. :lol:


----------



## thekoimaiden

Oh my god! Your new little guys are sooo cute! If you were closer I would totally fish-nap your black ranchu. Beautiful fish!! Seeing them when they are fully grown will be amazing!!


----------



## Sakura8

Yup, I knew I shouldn't have looked here. *goes off to get goldfish* Gorgeous fishies everyone!


----------



## Olympia

These fish definitely took over my life. They actually make me laugh.


----------



## Connierodz

*Ronnie and Chuy!*

My first babies!!


----------



## thekoimaiden

Join the club, Sakura!! Join us!!

Connie, those are some cute little guys! They'll look beautiful when they are about 10" long! I love redcap orandas, too!


----------



## Connierodz

thekoimaiden said:


> Join the club, Sakura!! Join us!!
> 
> Connie, those are some cute little guys! They'll look beautiful when they are about 10" long! I love redcap orandas, too!


Right now they are 1.5 inches long with out the tail...they used to be smaller i gt them 6 months ago..thanks btw!!


----------



## Connierodz

*Goodnight!.,*

Chuy and Ronnie sleeping


----------



## Connierodz

Connierodz said:


> Chuy and Ronnie sleeping


Sleeping


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Cute! Conni, what kind of set-up are they in?


----------



## Connierodz

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Cute! Conni, what kind of set-up are they in?


Right now in small tank with two filters..dont have the room for a 40 gallon that s in my garage..(hopefully soon) It was a bad choice that i made when i got them..they were giving comet goldfish away walmart and i had to buy a " bowl" for it and food..then he started getting sick ( duh) I didnt know anything about goldfish..so i went and got 5g tank..and got two new fish ( yeah i know how dumb) right now they are in a ten gallon (i know small) but they are really small still..i know it can stunt growth..but they are healthyband happy...cant wait to move( january) then i will have the perfect setup for them.


----------



## Olympia

Is the calico a comet too? He looks like a telescope eye!

So, the names are Petra (black ryukin), Paris (brown/gold ryukin), and Piper (calico fantail). :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love goldfish and do you think they are edible to people I mean grow a foot long and fast sounds like aquaculture of food to me I someday want either full grown Oscar, Chinese Alage Earer, or Common Goldfish.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

You can eat carp and goldfish are a member of the carp family so I could imagine you could eat a goldfish. 

Carp are said to have a muddy taste, but you can avoid this by preparing/cooking them a certain way. I believe they are popular to eat over in Asia.


----------



## Olympia

This thread is for loving the goldies not cooking them. ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I do love them but think of it cheap to grow, fast growing, edible, numerous that could solve world hunger.


----------



## Olympia

Uh, goldfish are not going to solve world hunger..


----------



## ChoclateBetta

You could mass produce them easily and feed starving people and they make great pets they are originialy descended from food stock.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

See you have a new avatar.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I agree neither goldfish nor carp are going to solve world hunger. There are a lot more elements at play to that problem than simply an insufficient amount of food. 

I believe goldfish are used in aquaculture style set-ups to grow vegetables and other edible plants because of their high waste output. I think it would be neat to have one of those going out in the backyard. I am fascinated by people who manage to be essentially self-sufficient. 

However, as Olympia said this thread is for people interested in keeping goldfish are pets. If you want to discuss the merits of goldfish as food perhaps start your own thread in this forum.


----------



## Olympia

Yep. I know mass aquaculture causes horrible pollution. Farmed fish are fed drugs and hormones that later leech back into local water ways. Aquaculture has also introduced non native species and can spread diseases to wild fish. 

Thekoimaiden is gone goldfish shopping today and I'm just dying to see if she comes back with anything. :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta

People starve they can help hydroponics and food but I so want to have a hydroponic system for goldfish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

I was getting some fishies for my friend today at petsmart and the goldies! I WANT MOAR FISH! The little faces on the ornadas!

I did get my friend some hornwort, water wisteria, 4 zebra danios, 4 red eye tetras, and 6 harlequin rasboras. The red eyes are amazing! I want some!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I so wish I had more fish room.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well it has been a long battle, but my goldfish are finally accepting their greens! 

I had some hydrilla and hornwort in there to encourage them to eat something that wasn't pellets or frozen foods. Well they literally demolished those plants and then went one better and got into the breeders' box and ate the plants I was rehabilitating in there. 

So today I blanched up some butter lettuce and clipped it onto the side of the tank. It took a minute or so before they were taking big chunks out of it. 

Mission completed.


----------



## Olympia

Lol, Maisy. The goldfish are really easy to get attached to. I'm really glad I "wasted" (as everyone in my family has told me) my 90 gallon on them.

Good to hear LBF! My guys get squash and peas in their food. And they graze the planted tank all day, but the plants are keeping up.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

ChoclateBetta said:


> I so wish I had more fish room.


 STORY OF MY LIFE! :lol:


LittleBettaFish said:


> Well it has been a long battle, but my goldfish are finally accepting their greens!
> 
> I had some hydrilla and hornwort in there to encourage them to eat something that wasn't pellets or frozen foods. Well they literally demolished those plants and then went one better and got into the breeders' box and ate the plants I was rehabilitating in there.
> 
> So today I blanched up some butter lettuce and clipped it onto the side of the tank. It took a minute or so before they were taking big chunks out of it.
> 
> Mission completed.


LOL



Olympia said:


> Lol, Maisy. The goldfish are really easy to get attached to. I'm really glad I "wasted" (as everyone in my family has told me) my 90 gallon on them.
> 
> Good to hear LBF! My guys get squash and peas in their food. And they graze the planted tank all day, but the plants are keeping up.


I could waste a 200 gallon on them. lol I am now known as the "fish nazi" by my friends, because I harass them about how they should be doing more water changes.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Woah! Lotta things happened today while I was fish shopping! (But you guys will have to wait a bit for pictures... he's a wiggly one!)

I think the largest I'd do for a goldfish tank would be a 90 gal and mostly because I don't want too many monster tanks. But I would be willing to do a goldfish pond one day. I always feel so bad for the comets I see in pet stores. Most of them really have no chance. 

Ya... this thread isn't to talk about eating goldfish. Some people eat horses, but you don't go to a horse-lover thread and talk about recipes.. :/

Congrats on getting your goldies to eat veggies, LBF. The idea that goldfish won't tear into anything that could be considered food is so foreign and funny to me! :lol:


----------



## homegrown terror

Olympia said:


> Okay guys, I have a problem. But the tank is done now so I'm good with these. :-D
> 
> Pascal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paisley:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New unnamed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New unnamed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New unnamed:


i thought ranchus and lionheads had to be kept in variety-only tanks since they're weaker swimmers than even other breeds of fancy.


----------



## Olympia

Not true. 1- they're all hand fed. 2- I honestly can't tell that they are weaker swimmers than the others. I feel like the ryukins are the slowest actually.


----------



## homegrown terror

Olympia said:


> Not true. 1- they're all hand fed. 2- I honestly can't tell that they are weaker swimmers than the others. I feel like the ryukins are the slowest actually.


huh. that IS interesting. i would have thought the downturned bodies and lack of dorsal fins would hamper their swimming abilities significantly.

i've only ever had ryukins, and they've varied greatly in their swimming speed and agility. some of them like to shoot across the tank like fat little bullets, while others prefer to just bumble along all lazy-like. one, however, has an enormously fat little belly, but a very stunted tail (he's golf ball sized, but his tail is barely bigger than a betta's) and he actually WADDLES through the water. it's so cute to watch!


----------



## Olympia

Heehee! I really need to get a video, I know! They're quite funny in motion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden

When hand-feeding food competition isn't as great, so you can combine some of the more fancy varieties. It's when you get into types like the celestial that you really need them in breed-only tanks. 










These little derps need their own tanks. Same thing with the guys who have bags under their eyes. 










You also gotta be _really_ careful about the decor with these guys.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> STORY OF MY LIFE! :lol:
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> I could waste a 200 gallon on them. lol I am now known as the "fish nazi" by my friends, because I harass them about how they should be doing more water changes.


So am I but around here in my area people know not to argue with me.


----------



## Olympia

Izzy we need photos of your new guy here! :-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Agreed goldfish are my second favorite carps after WCMM.


----------



## WDW Donna

I have a goldfish question. My daughter has kept bettas the last 4 years (she is 10 and inherited a betta from school in grade one) 
Anyway her betta just died and she would like to try a goldfish. She has a 2.5gal tank (Aqueon mini-bow) with added heater. Could she keep one goldfish? Any breeds recommended? She likes the ones with the "bulging eyes"
Thanks for the info put.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

A 2.5 would be too small for a goldfish.  A betta or some some snails or shrimp is all you can keep in a 2.5. The bulging eye ones are very particular and you have to be very careful with decorations so they don't burst the eye sacks. The minimum for fancy goldfish (like Olympia's and thekoimaiden's) is 20 gallons for the first goldfish and another 10 gallons for every goldfish after that. Slim-bodied goldfish (like littlebettafish's shubunkins and the "common" or "comet" goldfish many people keep in bowls) really do best in a pond since they get so large. Maybe she could try a different kind of betta? Or a different gender? Or make the tank into a natural planted tank with soil and live plants? I did this to one of my tanks, and it is very inexpensive. Since you already have the tank, you could get some topsoil ($4 for a large bag), use the gravel you already have, and some plants that don't need flourescent bulbs such as hornwort and water wistera ($4 for a bundle of each at petsmart). I got a bundle of wisteria, hornwort and moneywort and it was enough to fill a 5.5 gallon, so you should have more than enough.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

No 2.5 is way too small for goldfish just try one betta.


----------



## thekoimaiden

WDW Donna said:


> I have a goldfish question. My daughter has kept bettas the last 4 years (she is 10 and inherited a betta from school in grade one)
> Anyway her betta just died and she would like to try a goldfish. She has a 2.5gal tank (Aqueon mini-bow) with added heater. Could she keep one goldfish? Any breeds recommended? She likes the ones with the "bulging eyes"
> Thanks for the info put.


I agree with what has been said. A 2.5 gal is simply too small for a goldfish. I have some goldfish that physically won't fit in a 2.5 gal. Most people don't know but a properly cared for goldfish can grow up to 10 inches long and live for over 10 years. If she really wants goldfish, tell her to save her money and buy a 40 gal starter kit. She could keep up to three fancy goldfish (like the ones with the bulging eyes--which are called telescopes) in there. 

I know you see a lot of little tanks marketed at goldfish, but that's just what it is: marketing. Goldfish die in a short time in those tanks and perpetuate the myth that they only live a short amount of time. Your daughter could have a rather long-lived friend in a goldfish, but she has to go about it in the correct way.


----------



## Olympia

Yep, they are quite high maintenance and demand attention. :lol: Hoping to take more photos tonight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I have heard 43 years and many over 20.


----------



## Olympia

I'm expecting 10 years from mine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

That is okay too.


----------



## Olympia

Good to know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfish the intelligence section is cool. http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/fishfreshwateraquarium/goldfish.htm this one is poorly written. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/414114.stm weird.


----------



## thekoimaiden

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have heard 43 years and many over 20.


Forty-three is the record, not the norm. The oldest koi on record was 220 years old. And some of the oldest humans recorded were around 115 years old. But that doesn't mean you should expect to live that long or to have your koi live that long. Average life span is very different from longest recorded life span. 

The average life span of a properly cared for fancy goldfish is 10 to 15 years. The average lifespan of a properly cared for pond goldfish is 15 to 20. The reason for this discrepancy is the dormant winter months a pond goldfish would experience. The cold slows their growth rate and also their aging rate. Not to mention they generally have less problems than fancy goldfish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I so want a goldfish pond now.


----------



## thekoimaiden

So I just realized that I never showed you guys photos of my newest goldfish! These aren't the greatest because well he's in QT which is not my most photogenic tank. But here he is!!


----------



## Olympia

Yay! What a little baby! I LOVE him! Goldfish are little angels. :-D He's gonna love your cooking. ;-) It's probably pretty amazing for them the first time.

Ugh, Penelope really loves swimming through my hand but I feel like I should stop touching her. x.x


----------



## thekoimaiden

Haha! He already did! I tried feeding him last night, and he scarfed it right up! The store must have just fed the fish because he pooped a TON in the bag on the way home and then continued to poop in the QT the first night. He has already started to beg for food! I've got a sassy little guy! 

As adorable as that sounds, it's probably not the greatest for little Penelope.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love those kinds.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

What kind is your new guy? He looks almost like a shubunkin.


I would love to save up for a 55 gallon goldie tank but I'm not allowed more than 3 tanks.


----------



## Olympia

Haha yea I've been using salmon and they are loving it. They do this crazy thing with their mouths as soon as they see the food, little vacuum cleaners. Your new guy is probably in heaven too now. 
It's really cute that now ALL the fish rush over to me, including the cichlids, who are probably like "Woah can't miss out on the chance at food!"
I'll have to tell Penelope to take it easy on the cuddles.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Love food is the best or meat glad the goldfish gets salmon.


----------



## thekoimaiden

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> What kind is your new guy? He looks almost like a shubunkin.


He's a redcap oranda. He's just a pretty hyper little guy, so I can never snap good pictures of him. When he slows down he looks like this (well without the wen):


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love the fish.


----------



## thekoimaiden

So... I'm still stumped on a name for my newbie. He's soo energetic and lively, and I want his name to reflect that. He loves to play in the bubbles from the sponge filter, so I was thinking bubbles. But he's too quirky for that common of a name. Now I'm thinking Burbbles because it's derpy and cute. I'd wanted to name him something beautiful and regal because he's got such gorgeous markings, but he's too energetic and silly for that!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Definately Burbbles. rofl


----------



## thekoimaiden

So I thought I would revive this thread with some more pictures!! Due to a power outage and subsequent ammonia spike in my QT, I had to end the QT on my newest goldfish early. So far I haven't seen any problems. 

I've also decided I'm going to name my newest one Burbbles!! Still no clue on the gender yet. Now here are some pictures of Burbbles and Magikarp playing together! 










They move so fast it's hard to get them both in focus!










Or even in the same frame at the same time!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Ooh, my gosh, everyone here has such beautiful goldies. QQ I only have one at the moment, a young black moor named Mr. Derp alone in a 20 gallon. I wish he was easier to photograph - however when he sees me he flops around so much that it's hard to get a good picture. Planning on getting more eventually, when I get the pond built for the koi...but that might be a while, so I'll just stick with my little Mr. Derp for a while. <3


----------



## Olympia

He sounds awesome!
My guys are still doing well. I need to scrub the algae off the glass and get more photos. xD As much as I hate algae it does help water quality. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Olympia said:


> He sounds awesome!
> My guys are still doing well. I need to scrub the algae off the glass and get more photos. xD As much as I hate algae it does help water quality. xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I especially hate algae when none of your snails will eat it. lol


----------



## thekoimaiden

Olympia said:


> He sounds awesome!
> My guys are still doing well. I need to scrub the algae off the glass and get more photos. xD As much as I hate algae it does help water quality. xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha! I just gave up on algae on the back wall. With a black background it blends in pretty well.


----------



## Grindylow

I have a 35 gallon planted tank with one comet (about 5") and 12 WCMM. His name is Gustav and I 'adopted' him from my younger sister. She brought him (and two others) home from her prom in a tiny little bowl- they were using them as centre pieces! The other two sadly died within a day :-( but Gustav hung in there. He then lived in a 10 gallon tank until I upgraded him. I thought about trying to find a pond to move him to but I'm too attached and would worry about him too much... I hope to get him an even larger tank someday. His favourite food is baby spinach :-D.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

What a cutie!


----------



## Kithy

yay!!!

Because I just took this picture and I have to share it :3










Also, anyone know what's going on here?? Snapped this picture and I saw the bubbles off camera but don't quite know what's going on... (maybe a fish fart!?)










These three were just moved to their new 55gallon so they're enjoying the space as compared to their 20g long.


----------



## Kithy

thekoimaiden said:


> So... I'm still stumped on a name for my newbie. He's soo energetic and lively, and I want his name to reflect that. He loves to play in the bubbles from the sponge filter, so I was thinking bubbles. But he's too quirky for that common of a name. Now I'm thinking Burbbles because it's derpy and cute. I'd wanted to name him something beautiful and regal because he's got such gorgeous markings, but he's too energetic and silly for that!


Your description reminds me of a Loki, playful and energetic.


----------



## Olympia

Awww, what cuties! Do they have names!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kithy

Olympia said:


> Awww, what cuties! Do they have names!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The Calico is the newest and his name is Seaking. The Oranda is Fluffy and my little rescue fishy there is Mister Fishy Pants xD


----------



## thekoimaiden

Kithy said:


> The Calico is the newest and his name is Seaking. The Oranda is Fluffy and my little rescue fishy there is Mister Fishy Pants xD


Aww I had a calico goldfish named Seaking, too. Sadly after 7 years he passed away. 

Your babies are adorable! And I'm sure they are enjoying the upgrade! I actually already named my newest goldfish (who is not actually that new now lol!) I call her Burbbles... Silly name. I know, but I like to be silly. She and Magikarp are already doing the mating dance. X_X No babies, please, guys?


----------



## Kithy

thekoimaiden said:


> Aww I had a calico goldfish named Seaking, too. Sadly after 7 years he passed away.
> 
> Your babies are adorable! And I'm sure they are enjoying the upgrade! I actually already named my newest goldfish (who is not actually that new now lol!) I call her Burbbles... Silly name. I know, but I like to be silly. She and Magikarp are already doing the mating dance. X_X No babies, please, guys?


I love silly names  

I think all mine are males but I keep hoping they are lol I'm not ready for fishy babies either.


----------



## Olympia

I have 7... Odds are against me that they're all one gender. xD
But now I'm curious, with my fantails, ryukins, ranchus, and orandas, what sort of mixes would I get?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kithy

Oh my goodness. I've realized how much I miss my gravel :< My every day routine with the goldies is to vac up all their waste. I ended up taking a picture of how much I took out after doing it the previous day with minimal feeding. It's no wonder why they need more than just a silly "goldfish" bowl!


----------



## Kithy

Olympia said:


> I have 7... Odds are against me that they're all one gender. xD
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Goodness yes xD Only one of mine has *maybe* breeding stars.


----------



## Kithy

Ooo if you ever get some babies I'd love to see with those types


----------



## thekoimaiden

You'd get some strange fantails with wens, Olimpia!! And maybe some without dorsals! 

If only more people could see just how much waste goldfish produce... they would think twice about those dreadful bowls!


----------



## Kithy

thekoimaiden said:


> You'd get some strange fantails with wens, Olimpia!! And maybe some without dorsals!
> 
> If only more people could see just how much waste goldfish produce... they would think twice about those dreadful bowls!


I think so too... that's why I ended up putting it on my FB album for the fish. People don't realize how much space they need and why.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Hey what do you do if you have goldfish and your house gets really hot in the summer? Do you need to get a chiller?


----------



## Olympia

I wouldn't think so. I mean, if it went over 80F I'd run to the store and get another bubbler to throw in there to keep oxygen up, but that's about it. Putting a fan over the top of the tank isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Oh yeah I've seen those aquarium fans... Do they work well?


----------



## thekoimaiden

finnfinnfriend said:


> Hey what do you do if you have goldfish and your house gets really hot in the summer? Do you need to get a chiller?


Actually just opening the top of your aquarium will really cool the thing off. I have a ceiling fan in my room and run that with the lids open if it gets above 80F. The water cools back to about 77F. I don't think it's worth it to invest in aquarium chillers (they are upwards of $500--I've looked because I like native fish and they don't like warm water) or aquarium fans. You can find desk fans for dorms that clip on to surfaces. Just point one of those over your tank if you don't have a ceiling fan.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

thekoimaiden said:


> Actually just opening the top of your aquarium will really cool the thing off. I have a ceiling fan in my room and run that with the lids open if it gets above 80F. The water cools back to about 77F. I don't think it's worth it to invest in aquarium chillers (they are upwards of $500--I've looked because I like native fish and they don't like warm water) or aquarium fans. You can find desk fans for dorms that clip on to surfaces. Just point one of those over your tank if you don't have a ceiling fan.


I dont have a ceiling fan, but chances are I wont be getting goldfish in the place where I am living now. I know chillers are expenseive, so I'm glad I can use fans instead


----------



## Olympia

Well, I was doing some shots of Petra today for Izzy (koimaiden), and I thought to myself, "heck, why not throw a few more in for photos?" So I got these, and I like the idea, so I may do some neater/clearer shots another time. :-D

Petra:









Piper:









Paris:









Penelope:


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

What kind of goldfish are yours, Olimpia?


----------



## Olympia

Well, from the above.. Petra is a ranchu, Piper is a fantail, Paris is a ryukin, and Penelope is an oranda.. I also have another ryukin, another oranda, and another ranchu that I didn't photograph today.


----------



## Kithy

Oh they are so pretty! Goldfish are too much fun to take pictures of, aren't they?


----------



## thekoimaiden

They are soo beautiful!!! I love the way Paris and Piper have become more red!!! And Petra is just gorgeous!!! Goldfish tank on a whole new light when photographed from above.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

You have a nice mix there. Do you like the bubble eye ones? Also, how large do the lionheads get? I think they might be my favourite. haha


----------



## Destinystar

Love them all ...beautiful !!!!


----------



## thekoimaiden

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> You have a nice mix there. Do you like the bubble eye ones? Also, how large do the lionheads get? I think they might be my favourite. haha


Hehe lionheads and ranchu are some of my favorite, too. They tend to stay a little smaller because their bodies are so shortened, but they can still reach the 6 inch mark and have girth to match. This is a ranchu that has grown to the 6.5 in mark.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

^ Is that one of yours, Izzy?


----------



## Olympia

I like the bubble eyes but they are way too delicate for me to keep.


----------



## thekoimaiden

finnfinnfriend said:


> ^ Is that one of yours, Izzy?


I wish!!!! I love ranchu, but I haven't been able to find a single one around me. Goldfish don't ship very well, so I'm cautious about having one shipped in.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I feel sorry for my Dads goldfish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

thekoimaiden said:


> I wish!!!! I love ranchu, but I haven't been able to find a single one around me. Goldfish don't ship very well, so I'm cautious about having one shipped in.


Aww lol. I just realized that fantails aren't what I thought they were! This whole time I have been looking at ribbontails and thinking they were fantails! (though pet stores seem to mislabel them so it's not all my fault lol)


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> I feel sorry for my Dads goldfish.


Why do you feel sorry for your dad's goldfish?


----------



## CluelessBettaOwner

This morning I moved my goldfish into my neighbors pond. The conditions they were living in were horrible, but unfortunately I couldn't get any better.
One of them is a black moor. It is very small. In my neighbors pond there is another black moor. It is very big.
And it is so adorable. The little one is following the bigger one around.
I find that so cute!!
I just had to tell you guys! It made me smile.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

^ that sounds adorable!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

My Dads goldfish is a stunted Comet in a 29 gallon with no water changes.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> My Dads goldfish is a stunted Comet in a 29 gallon with no water changes.


Aww, poor goldie


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Its like 8 I am surpised its alive. I tried to convince him to adopt it out and replace it with a WCMM school.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Its like 8 I am surpised its alive. I tried to convince him to adopt it out and replace it with a WCMM school.


How often does he actually change water?


----------



## Kithy

The size of the tank is pretty okay for one comet but at least one change every week would be best for it :X


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

One comet requires a 55 gallon minimum, he should be doing 2 water changes a week. :S


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yeah I know he has not done a water change in years. It lies around a lot. It is very sad.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

That's aweful  again, poor goldie...


----------



## Kithy

:< I'd nab him out of there and ask a petstore to take him or something.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

finnfinnfriend said:


> That's aweful  again, poor goldie...


 Sadly he is very stubborn too.


----------



## Olympia

I want more. :-(


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Goldfish are so intelligant from what I have heard.


----------



## Kithy

ChoclateBetta said:


> Goldfish are so intelligant from what I have heard.


They're pretty smart ^^ And they don't have the one minute memory people think they do. They can remember around three months back and can even be trained to do simple tricks. They're one of my favorite fishies


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Really I thought it was 2 minutes.


----------



## Kithy

ChoclateBetta said:


> Really I thought it was 2 minutes.


It's still short as compared to a dog or cat or other pet but 3 months for a fish isn't bad. And they can live up to 30 years if cared for properly. They take a lot of abuse, too. Pretty hardy fish.


----------



## Olympia

I want a Jikin. :3


----------



## Kithy

Olympia said:


> I want a Jikin. :3


Oooo I love the color variation!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

^ I want one too!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Could I keep 2 wakins in a 55gal tank? They are very aesthetically pleasing to me.


----------



## thekoimaiden

finnfinnfriend said:


> Could I keep 2 wakins in a 55gal tank? They are very aesthetically pleasing to me.


Personally, I wouldn't. Wakin and jikin will grow just as large and bulky as common goldfish. Two in a 55 gal is pretty cramped. They were also bred to be viewed from above and won't look the best in a conventional aquarium. I would save your money and wait until you can afford to put in a pond to get those goldfish. 

I know when I get my future house, I'll most certainly have a koi pond. If I'm rich enough I'd love to do an indoor (or otherwise somewhat protected) goldfish pond and put tosakin in it! I just love the way those tails look!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Aw darn, oh well. That tosakin is really pretty!


----------



## thekoimaiden

While doing some research for something else, I found this really neat article on tosakin. Apparently, the breed was almost extinguished during WWII due to the extensive bombing of Japan. Here is the PFK article: A tail of Tosakin goldfish | Practical Fishkeeping It also has some really pretty pictures ^-^


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Wow restraunts and Vodka.


----------



## Olympia

That's cute that ranchu is the king and tosakin is the queen. I'm definitely developing a liking for the Japanese varieties. (Especially those TVRs, oh boy!)
Did you see the article that was the difference between ranchu and lionhead?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I love Comets.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Olympia said:


> That's cute that ranchu is the king and tosakin is the queen. I'm definitely developing a liking for the Japanese varieties. (Especially those TVRs, oh boy!)
> Did you see the article that was the difference between ranchu and lionhead?


I know! Japanese goldfish are just so beautiful. I didn't see that specific article. Do you have a link?


----------



## Olympia

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=46
Tada! 
So apparently I sexed my goldfish right because Penelope and Piper were breeding tonight. But the cichlids ate all the eggs. I thought of saving a couple, but those would be some awful fry.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Congrats on the spawn!! Although I don't blame you for letting the cichlids eat the eggs. Fry aren't the easiest things in the world to care for.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

What fancy goldfish generally get the biggest?


----------



## Olympia

Oranda. :-D As well as black moors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> Oranda. :-D As well as black moors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh wow. I was fully expecting fantail LOL. So how big do orandas and black moors get?


----------



## Olympia

Well generally you can expect a max of 10" from them. Fantails tend to stay around 8"..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> Well generally you can expect a max of 10" from them. Fantails tend to stay around 8"..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh okay. What about body only size?


----------



## Olympia

That is the body size!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> That is the body size!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


WHAAA?! *jaw drops to the floor* and that's typical?!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

No most get stunted.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

typical in proper care.*

I didn't know you could keep goldfish with cichlids. That would make for an interesting tank.


----------



## purplemuffin

Just out of curiosity, what would be good stocking for goldfish in a 55 gallon? I would love to have a group of goldfish and not just one since they are social, so I am not sure which would be comfortable in that size tank.


----------



## Olympia

Maisy- I don't think I'd recommend it, the cichlids didn't really have anywhere to go, and they all get along well enough, minus some aggression from both parties.

Purple- I'd say 3-4 fancies is right for a 55 gallon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I saw a goldfish living with Cichlids.One of the Cichlids were hurt. 2 dead African Ropefish. It was in a discus tank before. It was supposed to be a snack for the Arrowana. I told them they should sell it as a Fancy Goldfish.


----------



## purplemuffin

How about ranchus specifically? What other fancy goldfish go along well with ranchu goldfish? They are our favorite right now. We may either have a ranchu only tank or maybe mix in a different type of fancy depending on what is compatible.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Generally most other fancies get along well with ranchu. Olympia has two in with her ryukin, oranda, and fantails. I plan to put one in with my ryukin and oranda. I've also seen them with telescopes, but you'll want to stay away from the really delicate ones like celestials and bubble eyes. 

Since ranchu usually stay between 6 inches and 8 inches, you could easily do 4 in a 55 gal tank.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I've been watching videos of orandas and on some of the bigger ones had a wen that completely covered both their eyes. Does that usually happen?


----------



## thekoimaiden

LOL Tiki!! Maybe ask a mod to delete them. About the newts, I would honestly just return them to the wild. Your sister shouldn't have removed them from the wild in the first place. Caudata.org is a good place to find care information if you do want to keep them. 



finnfinnfriend said:


> I've been watching videos of orandas and on some of the bigger ones had a wen that completely covered both their eyes. Does that usually happen?


From what I understand this isn't very common, but it does happen. I've seen more than a few pictures of wen overgrowth. I do know one way to keep wens smaller is to feed the oranda or ranchu a diet that's not high in proteins. I'm hoping that by getting a redcap oranda (wen only grows on top of head) that I won't have to deal with that problem.


----------



## Kithy

thekoimaiden said:


> LOL Tiki!! Maybe ask a mod to delete them. About the newts, I would honestly just return them to the wild. Your sister shouldn't have removed them from the wild in the first place. Caudata.org is a good place to find care information if you do want to keep them.
> 
> 
> From what I understand this isn't very common, but it does happen. I've seen more than a few pictures of wen overgrowth. I do know one way to keep wens smaller is to feed the oranda or ranchu a diet that's not high in proteins. I'm hoping that by getting a redcap oranda (wen only grows on top of head) that I won't have to deal with that problem.


With orandas, is it more desirable to have a large cap or a smaller one? My husband was commenting on how pretty our oranda is and it might be nice for breeding someday but I wasn't sure his cap was desirable.


----------



## Sakura8

Haha, Tiki, posts removed.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Kithy said:


> With orandas, is it more desirable to have a large cap or a smaller one? My husband was commenting on how pretty our oranda is and it might be nice for breeding someday but I wasn't sure his cap was desirable.


Larger wens do seem to be better, but again there is a line. Too large a wen really hampers the fish. You want the wen to cover the entire face but still leave room for the eyes and mouth. Here is what the Bristol Aquarists Society has to say about orandas: Oranda Goldfish


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I think an oranda with a normal wen looks very cute when looking face to face.


----------



## Kithy

Fluffy's is quite small :X










It's barely noticeable when I nab pictures of him.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Oh wow! That is a small wen. But he's still a gorgeous little guy! How old is he? His wen could still be growing?

One of the reasons people like the wens is they give ranchu and oranda that adorable puppy dog look!


----------



## Olympia

Am I the only one who's orandas have noticeable wens? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kithy

thekoimaiden said:


> Oh wow! That is a small wen. But he's still a gorgeous little guy! How old is he? His wen could still be growing?
> 
> One of the reasons people like the wens is they give ranchu and oranda that adorable puppy dog look!


Truthfully, I'm not too sure. My husband got him as a gift for me back in July (I think) to keep the comet company. 

Orandas are always so adorable but the oversized wen can be a bit of a turnoff as well as a health hazard, I've heard. o_o Read some things about how if the water quality is poor enough the wen folds can get infected. So I'm extra careful with keeping quality up especially since the tank is a bit over stocked :demented:


----------



## Kithy

Olympia said:


> Am I the only one who's orandas have noticeable wens?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You might be! Spiffy fishies :3


----------



## thekoimaiden

Haha! Yours do have the most wen growth, Olimpia. I can see a bit on my redcap, but I kinda don't want a huge wen so I'm find with it. 

Kithy, he's still pretty young. Wens can take like 3-4 years to fully develop. I'm sure his will come in just fine.


----------



## Kithy

Maybe in a few years we can look at having some babies :3 I'd love this little guy either way. He's such a camera ham. And he waddles which just makes me giggle so much, it's absolutely adorable!


----------



## thekoimaiden

Most goldfish breeders do wait a few years before spawning their fish. It gives the fish a chance to stabilize colors and for wen growth to develop (or not develop in some cases!)

Anyway, since we've been talking a lot about oranda, I though I'd share this article with you guys: Largest Panda Oranda ever imported into UK | News | Practical Fishkeeping


----------



## homegrown terror

does anyone here have tosakins? i know they're a fairly obscure breed, but i'm mildly fascinated by them. i know they're considered a "top-viewing" breed, but would the impressive effect of their finnage be TOTALLY lost by keeping them in a horizontal tank rather than a grounded pond?


----------



## Olympia

You could find some from a breeder in the states. That one article said their tails don't develop properly unless they are in round containers, but who knows...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden

homegrown terror said:


> does anyone here have tosakins? i know they're a fairly obscure breed, but i'm mildly fascinated by them. i know they're considered a "top-viewing" breed, but would the impressive effect of their finnage be TOTALLY lost by keeping them in a horizontal tank rather than a grounded pond?


Basically, yes. Tosakin look like lower-quality ryukin from the side which is why you don't see many if any tosakin in a typical aquarium. 

I don't currently have any tosakin, but if I ever become that rich I'd like to have them in a pond one day.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I want a Comet Goldfish pond. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cwVeIVZY18


----------



## Kithy

ChoclateBetta said:


> I want a Comet Goldfish pond. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cwVeIVZY18


Comets are fun to have :3 We had a bunch in our fountain.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I really like the way comets look. But I don't like the idea of keeping an animal outside (except a horse or farm animal I guess) and I don't want more than a 55 gallon tank. So someday I'm gonna get fantails lol


----------



## Kithy

finnfinnfriend said:


> I really like the way comets look. But I don't like the idea of keeping an animal outside (except a horse or farm animal I guess) and I don't want more than a 55 gallon tank. So someday I'm gonna get fantails lol


Same here :X I spend more time inside so I like keeping my fishies in an aquarium.

But if I could like... get this stupid room cleaned up so I can have my desk near the window I might consider putting a pond outside the window so I can watch them.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Kithy said:


> Same here :X I spend more time inside so I like keeping my fishies in an aquarium.
> 
> But if I could like... get this stupid room cleaned up so I can have my desk near the window I might consider putting a pond outside the window so I can watch them.


Yeah I mean a pond might be cool, but I just don't trust raccoon's. Last time I had a goldfish pond (at my parents house) about 20+ fish disappeared over night. I would have an indoor pond for some Koi if I could. I think it would be really neat to have a very large pet fish. That being said, I think it's amazing to have such a small (and intelligent!) pet fish: my betta!


----------



## Kithy

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah I mean a pond might be cool, but I just don't trust raccoon's. Last time I had a goldfish pond (at my parents house) about 20+ fish disappeared over night. I would have an indoor pond for some Koi if I could. I think it would be really neat to have a very large pet fish. That being said, I think it's amazing to have such a small (and intelligent!) pet fish: my betta!


Our neighbors cat, raccoons, possums, other stray cats, birds >.< I'd have constant anxiety. I would love to do an indoor one someday. Or just a giant tank would be awesome.

If you had enough money some places will do most of the work for you and (as they say) all you do is feed the fish.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Lol yeah. But I still just want fancies mostly XD


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Do they have nets over them?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

ChoclateBetta said:


> Do they have nets over them?


The pond? No, it didn't have any protection. Unfortunately we didn't know much about ponds or fish keeping at the time. Though raccoons are very crafty, and I don't trust them not to try and break a barrier for some fish snacks.


----------



## Kithy

Question about lighting:
Having my three in an aquarium I am having trouble finding the right light to really bring out their colors.

What are your recommendations?


----------



## thekoimaiden

Lighting is just personal preference unless you have plants. I tend to like the 6500k daylight bulbs as I have floating plants in the tank, but they look kinda green to people not used to them. I once had someone recommend 5500k daylight bulbs, but I think they look too purple. 

A solid color background helps bring out good colors, too. You don't even need to do anything fancy. I just taped black construction paper to the back of the tank.


----------



## Kithy

My kid just threw a biscuit in my fish tank :<

Are my fish gonna be okay?


----------



## Olympia

What kind of biscuit?

They sell lights that are designed to make the fish's colours pop more.


----------



## Kithy

Olympia said:


> What kind of biscuit?
> 
> They sell lights that are designed to make the fish's colours pop more.


I've no idea. It was from Church's Chicken.

I did a 20% change after siphoning out as much as I could. The fish seem to be fine and were nibbling on it when I noticed it.

Edit: It wasn't spicy or anything. Actually it was bland and boring :|


----------



## thekoimaiden

Kithy said:


> My kid just threw a biscuit in my fish tank :<
> 
> Are my fish gonna be okay?


I'm sure they will be fine. You might want to skip tomorrow's feeding if they ate a lot of it. There was a pond at my university, and I would often go and share an order of bread sticks with the fish. I even had them eating from my toes by the end of it. Just think of them as the kids that got into the candy jar!


----------



## Kithy

thekoimaiden said:


> I'm sure they will be fine. You might want to skip tomorrow's feeding if they ate a lot of it. There was a pond at my university, and I would often go and share an order of bread sticks with the fish. I even had them eating from my toes by the end of it. Just think of them as the kids that got into the candy jar!


I just get so worried @[email protected] Fluffy seems to be acting a little funny so I may give them a pea each later tomorrow. Fluffy is so prone to SBD that him tilting is not uncommon in the least. Silly chubby fishy.

Thank you so much for setting my mind at ease. I'd feel just awful if one of them went south.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I never use backgrounds just too fake to me.


----------



## Kithy

ChoclateBetta said:


> I never use backgrounds just too fake to me.


Our walls are painted blue and it washes out my goldfish's color :<


----------



## Olympia

Oh! I have black background against mine too, I love it it really adds a good effect and makes the fish stand out! (well maybe not my solid black girl, but the others!)


----------



## Kithy

My new betta does have a black sheet behind his tank and it really looks great. I'm thinking of taking it down (its up to block some sunlight so I'll replace it) and cut it so it fits behind my 55 gal.


----------



## thekoimaiden

I actually have black backgrounds on all of my tanks. They really make my plants and fish look gorgeous! It also helps hide the wall of algae that grows on the back of my goldfish tank. I scrape it off of all viewing panes, but no one looks through the back. So I let the algae grow there and help reduce the nitrates. Plus, the goldfish LOVE nibbling the algae.


----------



## Kithy

thekoimaiden said:


> I actually have black backgrounds on all of my tanks. They really make my plants and fish look gorgeous! It also helps hide the wall of algae that grows on the back of my goldfish tank. I scrape it off of all viewing panes, but no one looks through the back. So I let the algae grow there and help reduce the nitrates. Plus, the goldfish LOVE nibbling the algae.


I have been trying so hard to facilitate algae growth in my 55 but it seems no matter how hard I try I can't get the back to get any green on it D:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Do Goldfish have a high bioload?


----------



## Kithy

ChoclateBetta said:


> Do Goldfish have a high bioload?


They're quite messy, yes. I feed mine twice a day.









This is three goldfish, all under 3 inches, after one day. Twenty-four hours of waste.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Thanks.


----------



## Maddybelle

So, my two goldfish decided that Christmas was a good time to die. I'd had my red and white telescope for nearly 3 years, and my red and white common for almost 1 year. They were both still pretty young, but they got very sick with an especially persistent fungal/bacterial infection. I had to euthanize Carlisle (my tele), and Ziggy died naturally while I was out visiting family on Christmas Eve. Carlisle and Ziggy will be missed: We'll have a little funeral tomorrow in the yard. =(

I'm planning to get a lionhead or two after a while. I just love their little puppy dog faces!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kithy

Awww, I'm sorry to hear that :< It's never easy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Why must the good die young.


----------



## Kithy

With goldfish it's generally something in their gene pool. They're pretty hardy fish which is why a lot of people will use them to cycle a tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I feel sorry for goldfish.


----------



## Kithy

Me too :< Comets and commons especially. Fancy types are usually a bit healthier but pet store fish... you never really know what you're getting. All my fish are pet store fish.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Plus the homes most of them get.


----------



## Kithy

Yeah; bowls, over stocked tanks, mixed with warm water tropicals or other things. My goldfish are kept at 70 so low end tropical for my pleco and they seem happy.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The Pleco part is probably a bad idea.


----------



## Kithy

It's an albino bristle nose so it stays very small and doesn't produce much waste.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

5 inches is small to you?


----------



## Kithy

Four inches in a 55 gallon tank, not too worried about it. Everyone is happy and water levels are good.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Okay.


----------



## Kithy

Do anyone else's goldfish play follow the leader? Wherever my comet goes my other two are waddling behind him. It's absolutely adorable.


----------



## thekoimaiden

I agree with Kithy. A single bristlenose in a 55 gal is just fine. 

That's the shoaling behaviour of goldfish. Most people don't realize how social they are. My koi do the same thing. It's soo cute to watch.


----------



## Kithy

thekoimaiden said:


> I agree with Kithy. A single bristlenose in a 55 gal is just fine.
> 
> That's the shoaling behaviour of goldfish. Most people don't realize how social they are. My koi do the same thing. It's soo cute to watch.


I had no idea :3 It's the absolute cutest thing ever!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm so impatient on getting this 75 gallon started. Alas, bills need to be paid and I'll only have a certain amount left over to purchase a few things each paycheck. Next paycheck I'm getting the heater, thermometer and a tube of silicone. Do I really have to scrap every little piece of silicone out? Can I leave the difficult pieces in the edges of the walls?

It's been FOREVER since I've had those adorable pudgy goldies.


----------



## callistra

Kithy said:


> I have been trying so hard to facilitate algae growth in my 55 but it seems no matter how hard I try I can't get the back to get any green on it D:


You seriously want to grow it? Get a good light hood and leave it on 8 to 10 hours a day. It also blooms hugely with phosphates added.


----------



## Kithy

callistra said:


> You seriously want to grow it? Get a good light hood and leave it on 8 to 10 hours a day. It also blooms hugely with phosphates added.


I want it on the back of the tank :3 My lights are on around 12ish a day but not much yet lol


----------



## Olympia

With good algae comes lots of green poop. 
Fishy- yea, have you seen the videos of people doing it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89

Olympia said:


> Fishy- yea, have you seen the videos of people doing it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah. They all make it look so flippin easy. I think whomever had the tank before me was going to redo the silicone. 95% of the silicone on the sides were gone. What was on there, was wedged into very inside of the corners.


----------



## Olympia

I'm sure you've heard but DO NOT stick the razor in between the panes of glass. Will ruin the whole tank. When you run your fingers along it you want to only feel glass.
I missed a spot, and when we went over it with the new stuff, it would not stay on, it repelled away from any dry silicone. So we just caked on a huge amount. Good thing it was on the bottom so you don't see it. xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yeah i assumed you shouldnt anyhow. Its not coming out too easy tho. Maybe my hand broom will help in removing all the small sticky pieces.


----------



## Ouch

Kithy, what are your Nitrate levels? Algae grows very easily normally, especially if you nitrates are at the high end of the goldfish comfort zone.

There really is nothing more nutritious for goldfish than algae. Having algae present ensures a healthy ecosystem.


----------



## Kithy

Ouch said:


> Kithy, what are your Nitrate levels? Algae grows very easily normally, especially if you nitrates are at the high end of the goldfish comfort zone.
> 
> There really is nothing more nutritious for goldfish than algae. Having algae present ensures a healthy ecosystem.


They were at 40ishppm but when I did a 15gallon change they dropped :< Last night they were at about 10-20ppm although I haven't checked it yet today.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I would imagine lots of over foods and lots/lots/lots of lighting should help. Maybe if you use ferts, maybe extra fert along with the above would work?


----------



## Kithy

It might, I've been careful because I am slightly over stocked as it is so I don't want to add in too much extra ammonia. But I'm not sure of what kind of light to get or if there is a "too bright". Lights are kind of expensive so I want to get good ones the first time around.


----------



## Ouch

40ppm is fairly high, you should have algae. If you find your nitrates high, always reduce them slowly. I've seen a lot of cases of nitrate shock and poisoning recently.

What is your set up?

Algae only needs low lighting. You could put a lamp by the tank, you should at least get brown algae then.


----------



## Kithy

Ouch said:


> 40ppm is fairly high, you should have algae. If you find your nitrates high, always reduce them slowly. I've seen a lot of cases of nitrate shock and poisoning recently.
> 
> What is your set up?


3 goldies and one BN pleco. One filter atm but planning to add an additional one to bring the total up to about 700 gph. I mean, there is definitely algae as the pleco is eating something but she is a tiny little pleco. 

The fish themselves seem just as happy as ever. I actually ended up changing the water because the nitrites and ammonia were a bit high.


----------



## Kithy

I am thinking of getting some brighter lights but at 20$ a light and I need two ._. So kinda stuck atm. There is a window in the room but the problem is the 20g with the betta is literally right in front of it so I'm not sure if it'll be okay for him to get so much light.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I wonder if goldies will eat moss balls?


----------



## Kithy

FishyFishy89 said:


> I wonder if goldies will eat moss balls?


Mine would for sure xD They nom on my sword occasionally.


----------



## Ouch

What I would recommend is rather than a filter is you purchase a water pump, or pond pump (not air pump or bubbler). To oxygenate a goldfish tank you need heavy surface action, you'd need one about 500gph. If you have a lid on the tank remove it. This way your tank will be oxygenated and should grow algae no problem provided it's cycled.

If you have ammonia and nitrite, then what is your source of nitrate? Normally only see high nitrates in cycled tanks, unless it's in your tap water.


----------



## Kithy

Ouch said:


> What I would recommend is rather than a filter is you purchase a water pump, or pond pump (not air pump or bubbler). To oxygenate a goldfish tank you need heavy surface action, you'd need one about 500gph. If you have a lid on the tank remove it. This way your tank will be oxygenated and should grow algae no problem provided it's cycled.
> 
> If you have ammonia and nitrite, then what is your source of nitrate? Normally only see high nitrates in cycled tanks, unless it's in your tap water.


I think it's fully cycled, it's been set up a few months with long used filters, I only recently upgraded to the bigger filter. Everything else has been in the tank a while and it seems pretty oxygenated. The covers are rather shabby so there's lot of open space and I keep the water table a touch low so there is some surface disruption. I'm just hoping for a full out bloom xD

The 20 was fully cycled before I moved to the 55 for a while. I've just never had the tank tested with a real testing kit to get numbers, just taken it to petco and told it was in the "safe" or "good" range.


----------



## Ouch

If you have ammonia and nitrite then your tank has suffered a spike in the cycle.

Next time you go to petco get them to give you the parameters. I wouldn't trust them to tell you if it's ok or not.


----------



## Kithy

Ouch said:


> If you have ammonia and nitrite then your tank has suffered a spike in the cycle.
> 
> Next time you go to petco get them to give you the parameters. I wouldn't trust them to tell you if it's ok or not.


Oh yes I bought an API master test kit with a giftcard. I'm just not sure what the numbers are supposed to be. The ammonia and nitrites being at 0 (the ammonia was a touch above 0 but not much) I assume that's good but I was thinking it did do a mini cycle when I added in the new filter. I'm not super experienced, only had the goldies since April of this year but they seem to be doing well, the spoiled little piggie fish. I'm wondering if the high spike in nitrates before the water change is part of the last part of the cycle?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Why must goldies be such piggies?  I have to be super picky with plants.


----------



## Kithy

FishyFishy89 said:


> Why must goldies be such piggies?  I have to be super picky with plants.


Mine are just horrible, it's so hard to not feed them whenever I walk by the tank which is all the time unfortunately xD They just beg and beg and their little faces are soooo cute /)*3*(\


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Watching my Dads Goldfish is sad.


----------



## Kithy

ChoclateBetta said:


> Watching my Dads Goldfish is sad.


I bet :< Poor fishy


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I really want to get rid of the fish. I am a big WCMM fan.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think I found my DIY lighting for my 75 gal. 2 of these bad boys! Clip em to my DIY lid Mainstays Clip Lamp, Black: Decor : Walmart.com


----------



## Kithy

I'm starting to think that keeping my comet much longer in only a 55 is just not good for him. I love him to pieces but he deserves to be in something bigger :X And I don't have money for a pond or an upgrade /sigh


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kithy said:


> I'm starting to think that keeping my comet much longer in only a 55 is just not good for him. I love him to pieces but he deserves to be in something bigger :X And I don't have money for a pond or an upgrade /sigh


Look into one of those Chinese buffets. Most of them have indoor ponds. Maybe they'll take your comet donation.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Kithy said:


> I'm starting to think that keeping my comet much longer in only a 55 is just not good for him. I love him to pieces but he deserves to be in something bigger :X And I don't have money for a pond or an upgrade /sigh


Ya. I don't personally feel that a 55 gal is a good long-term home for a comet either. Your best bet is going to be trying to find someone with a pond or taking the fish to a local public _ornamental_ pond (this would be a pond in Japanese garden for example). I would ask around in your neighborhood first. There are a lot more people around with pond than you normally would think. 

As far as finding a pond at a restaurant, you'd probably have to look pretty far to find a good one. Most restaurant pond are actually pretty small and usually less than 100 gallons. For some odd reason when people hear "pond" the gallons don't seem to matter as much. Goldfish are still dirty and need over 100 gallons. I see a lot of ponds sold that are just like 40 or so gallons; people just assume these are okay because it's a pond. 

Another place you could look for ponds is at large pet stores. I know a handful around me have koi ponds. If you let them know your situation, some might be willing to take in your comet. 

A final option is put him up on a place like Craigslist. Maybe someone is looking to restock their pond.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I knew thought about that Izzy. Most ponds look so huge to me that i think they're sized approiately.


----------



## thekoimaiden

It's a really sad fact. A few months ago I was talking with someone who said he'd just put in a new pond in his backyard and stocked it with koi and goldfish. I was happy to see goldfish in a proper home until he showed me a picture.... it was a little 40 gal bucket.  

But on a happier note look at these above-ground ponds I found. At Lowes. 









And they also have a halfmoon version. Also at Lowes. 









The website doesn't give the gallons or size, but I'm pretty sure I read on another site that the larger one is about 120 gallons and the smaller one is about 60 gallons. They could even be used on an indoor patio.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wow those are pretty. I love the portal windows. Gives you a whole other view in a pond.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Any of y'all ever tried to heavily plant a goldie tank?


----------



## Olympia

Me me. But it's hard. I am battling algae right now. Goldfish produce a lot of nitrate, plants or not. I bet it'd be beautiful with less stocking.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I have access to anubias, hornwort, moneywort, camboba?, anacharis and swords. Should I do? Or can I use all provided they get their own veggies to munchie on? Algae I could careless about


----------



## FishyFishy89

BTW, are their certain plants they love diggin up?


----------



## Olympia

Those should all work out fine.. get them as babies and fill it with plants and you should be good. Usually people try to put one plant in and the goldfish will target it, but if you plant a lot there will be little damage. Hornwort and anacharis are good snacks but they grow fast enough to keep up..


----------



## FishyFishy89

Olympia said:


> Those should all work out fine.. get them as babies and fill it with plants and you should be good. Usually people try to put one plant in and the goldfish will target it, but if you plant a lot there will be little damage. Hornwort and anacharis are good snacks but they grow fast enough to keep up..


Sweeeett
I was thinking of getting them as tiny little guys anyhow. I just love watching them mature and grow under my care. Everywhere I read said they'll eat the plants!!! They'll dig up the plants!!! It maybe a challenge to do a complete NPT with goldfish.

I can see why they would target a single live plant and thinking it is a snack. Thanks for putting my nerves at rest. My PetsMart seems to keep their goldies in bare tanks. So hopefully they won't be able to tell the difference from live and fake plants


----------



## Olympia

No, mine have never uprooted anything. Though I suppose this may begin to happen as they start hitting 5"+. Deeper substrate is a good fix.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Ya. It's generally the larger goldies that uproot plants with their digging in the substrate. Mine haven't gotten to that size yet, so my swords have a good chance to become deeply entrenched in the substrate. I know there are some people who have done NPT with goldfish, but I don't really think it's worth the trouble. Plus, most of the plants I like don't do well in tanks like that.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I remember my childhood goldies. They loved living holes in my gravel. I just wish the employees were educated enough to not let me get 2 adult fantails for my 20 gallon.


----------



## Kithy

Right now I've answered an ad for a person saying he has a 200+ gallon pond and is looking for goldfish/koi so we'll see. I'm going to ask for pictures.

I know that a nice fish store called Dallas North Aquarium has multiple large ponds outside their store, I may message them through facebook or something.


----------



## Kithy

For right now because I see finding a good home for him to be difficult we are getting a second filter.

http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?...AqSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple

This will be the set up :X Opinions? Hopefully this will be temporary. It's not because I don't want to get rid of him (I don't but...) but I know what he needs and I know I ca't provide so new home is needed.


----------



## Olympia

My gravel vacc broke. ;-; Wasn't finished... soo... much... poop.. left....


----------



## thekoimaiden

Ya. Kithy, most people aren't going to add fish to their ponds right now. These are the coldest months of the year and adding fish that aren't acclimated to the cold will kill them. You will have to hold out until spring. Adding another filter does sound like a temporary solution, tho. If you can get something like an AquaClear that would be even better. 

Olympia! Did the vast amount of poop break your gravel vac?! :lol:


----------



## Olympia

I don't know what I did but it won't suck water anymore. xD


----------



## Kithy

Olympia said:


> I don't know what I did but it won't suck water anymore. xD


o_o Oh dear. Mine did that a bit ended up having a huge rock stuck in it xD


----------



## thekoimaiden

Poop jam!!! :lol: 

What kind of vaccum do you have? Python? Is there a hole in the hose?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I have a question about filtration for fancies....Is it best to get two adjustable filters and turn them down a bit as opposed to getting one filter and putting it on full blast?


----------



## FishyFishy89

I wonder what kind of crash i could experience if i was to not have my NPT complete when i add fishies.


----------



## Kithy

finnfinnfriend said:


> I have a question about filtration for fancies....Is it best to get two adjustable filters and turn them down a bit as opposed to getting one filter and putting it on full blast?


I'd say baffle it at the very least. My oranda loves swimming through the current even though it pushes him down but he's a dork. 

But if you can do two adjustables and turn them down I'd go for that. I've always loved having two filters compared to one big one.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Kithy said:


> I'd say baffle it at the very least. My oranda loves swimming through the current even though it pushes him down but he's a dork.
> 
> But if you can do two adjustables and turn them down I'd go for that. I've always loved having two filters compared to one big one.


Yeah. I mean I can see a fancy being even more sensitive to current than a betta, because of their fat bodies....The thing with baffling just one is that there is less gph...So that's why I said two that are baffled or turned down, because goldfishes need a lot of filtration :/


----------



## Kithy

finnfinnfriend said:


> Yeah. I mean I can see a fancy being even more sensitive to current than a betta, because of their fat bodies....The thing with baffling just one is that there is less gph...So that's why I said two that are baffled or turned down, because goldfishes need a lot of filtration :/


Yesh they do. Mine waddles when he swims and it's soooo cute


----------



## Olympia

Still dirty on the sand. -__-


----------



## Kithy

Olympia said:


> Still dirty on the sand. -__-


Oh my goodness your calicos /die So cute!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Omg!!! Adorable goldies!!!!


----------



## Kithy

Gaaah, I love goldfish. Some people say they don't have personality but I just adore them. Their wittle faces :3


----------



## FishyFishy89

Those people never owned goldies. Goldies are like little doggies


----------



## Kithy

Yes they are  They're always begging and you can see in their faces how much they appreciate all you do for them. I swear, pets have to be some of the most rewarding things on the planet.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Happy New Years, goldfish lovers! 

Olympia, I've never seen a full tank shot of your goldies! The tank looks great! And your substrate isn't nearly as dirty as mine. It has a tendency to grow brown algae on it. 



finnfinnfriend said:


> I have a question about filtration for fancies....Is it best to get two adjustable filters and turn them down a bit as opposed to getting one filter and putting it on full blast?


I think the two filters would be better. While there may not the same volume of water moving through them, there will be greater overall surface area. I've also noticed that fancy goldfish tend to do better with less flow. My oldest goldfish (who is no longer with me  ) was really really pushed around by my filters, so I started to baffle them. It really helped him move around the tank with greater ease.


----------



## Olympia

You've seen it! It just changed! I replaced the pots with driftwood.. Because I found really good prices on giant driftwood in the big city. xD I realize I'll have to remove it once they get bigger to give them more room, but for now it's good! 

I stirred the sand to get rid of algae. Hopefully this more thorough cleaning will help the nitrate problem. -sigh-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

Wow! Your tank is great Olimpia! How did you come up with the idea of keeping cichlids with them? I recall you saying they were bullheads, but I may be wrong.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

thekoimaiden said:


> Happy New Years, goldfish lovers!
> 
> Olympia, I've never seen a full tank shot of your goldies! The tank looks great! And your substrate isn't nearly as dirty as mine. It has a tendency to grow brown algae on it.
> 
> 
> I think the two filters would be better. While there may not the same volume of water moving through them, there will be greater overall surface area. I've also noticed that fancy goldfish tend to do better with less flow. My oldest goldfish (who is no longer with me  ) was really really pushed around by my filters, so I started to baffle them. It really helped him move around the tank with greater ease.


That's what I thought. Since they need so much filtration but can't have too much flow, I figured two filters are the best way to go...


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Is there any longer-bodied breed of goldfish that I can keep a pair in a 55 gallon?


----------



## Kithy

So maybe found a guy who will take the comet (wow was fast). He wants more than one and doesn't want to drive here but we're seeing if we can meet half way.

Wanted your opinions on his set up.
Quote~
It is green housed (heated lamp(240watts)during weather we have now) and 740 gallon per hour underwater pump with vegetable grow bed consist of multiporous medium gravels. The tank is 200 gallon and I have about 18 of 2 to 3 inch gold fish with one tadpole and one sucker fish.

It almost sounds over stocked but if he can keep it filtered, what do you think?


----------



## FishyFishy89

finnfinnfriend said:


> Is there any longer-bodied breed of goldfish that I can keep a pair in a 55 gallon?


In a 55 gal, I believe you can get 3-4 of the fancy goldies in there. You know, the pudgy adorable guys. Fancy or Fantails. Black Moors, Orandas and I *think* Ryukins tend to get larger than 6"


----------



## Kithy

/sigh He says he'd rather not. Sad sad :<

The comet seems a little off today though, not his usual active self. He was fine yesterday. I'll be keeping an eye on him. I don't have anything big enough to really QT him so not sure what I'm gonna do. Wonder if I should try a couple of pet stores and see if they can take him/give him a home. So frustrated.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kithy said:


> /sigh He says he'd rather not. Sad sad :<
> 
> The comet seems a little off today though, not his usual active self. He was fine yesterday. I'll be keeping an eye on him. I don't have anything big enough to really QT him so not sure what I'm gonna do. Wonder if I should try a couple of pet stores and see if they can take him/give him a home. So frustrated.


There's no possible way you could meet up with him?


----------



## Kithy

FishyFishy89 said:


> There's no possible way you could meet up with him?


He really doesn't seem interested in taking just the one fish. Where I said we could meet is closer to him than me and it's a long drive. We're north of Dallas and he's closer to Fort Worth in the midcities so it would suck. But he wants like 3 or 4.


----------



## Kithy

I think I'm just going to put an ad on CL and see if anyone can take him.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

FishyFishy89 said:


> In a 55 gal, I believe you can get 3-4 of the fancy goldies in there. You know, the pudgy adorable guys. Fancy or Fantails. Black Moors, Orandas and I *think* Ryukins tend to get larger than 6"


I do like the pudgy ones too XP but I also like the long bodies so I was just curious...


----------



## FishyFishy89

finnfinnfriend said:


> I do like the pudgy ones too XP but I also like the long bodies so I was just curious...


Unless you have a solid second home, I don't think any of the slender goldies can do well in your 55 gal.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

FishyFishy89 said:


> Unless you have a solid second home, I don't think any of the slender goldies can do well in your 55 gal.


Aw darn, oh well. Glad I asked! ;-)


----------



## Olympia

Some basic care tips were added to the first post!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yay!!!
Maybe this should be a sticky?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Ugh for some unknown reason my cycled goldfish tank decided to crash. I noticed my goldfish were being unusually lethargic and were breathing quite heavily, but as temperatures have been high here I thought it was because of that. 

This tank runs four internal filters chock full of media and has been stable for three or so years now so I didn't think to check my parameters until my biggest goldfish showed some red marks on his tail.

Ammonia level was at like 4ppm! pH is over 7 so I was freaking out. In the course of two days I removed around 150L from the tank and overdosed on Prime to hopefully give them (and me) some breathing space. As soon as I added the Prime (I had been using API stress coat previously as I was running low on Prime and needed to conserve it for my other tanks), they immediately perked up and started swimming around. 

Luckily after a couple of very thorough gravel cleanings with my siphon and some rinsing out of the filter media in each filter the ammonia problem seems to have cleared up overnight. Going to keep my eye on things for the next couple of weeks but thankfully my poor arm and back can get a reprieve from lugging around 20L buckets full of water. 

Does make you realise though just how much ammonia goldfish are capable of producing in an uncycled environment. If it had been any other fish I reckon they would have been dead or extremely sick but my goldfish have returned completely to normal.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Thanks for the care tips!

How would this be for a couple of fancies?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3477413&lmdn=Shape&f=PAD/psNotAvailInUS/No


----------



## Kithy

LittleBettaFish said:


> Ugh for some unknown reason my cycled goldfish tank decided to crash. I noticed my goldfish were being unusually lethargic and were breathing quite heavily, but as temperatures have been high here I thought it was because of that.
> 
> This tank runs four internal filters chock full of media and has been stable for three or so years now so I didn't think to check my parameters until my biggest goldfish showed some red marks on his tail.
> 
> Ammonia level was at like 4ppm! pH is over 7 so I was freaking out. In the course of two days I removed around 150L from the tank and overdosed on Prime to hopefully give them (and me) some breathing space. As soon as I added the Prime (I had been using API stress coat previously as I was running low on Prime and needed to conserve it for my other tanks), they immediately perked up and started swimming around.
> 
> Luckily after a couple of very thorough gravel cleanings with my siphon and some rinsing out of the filter media in each filter the ammonia problem seems to have cleared up overnight. Going to keep my eye on things for the next couple of weeks but thankfully my poor arm and back can get a reprieve from lugging around 20L buckets full of water.
> 
> Does make you realise though just how much ammonia goldfish are capable of producing in an uncycled environment. If it had been any other fish I reckon they would have been dead or extremely sick but my goldfish have returned completely to normal.


Goldfish are thankfully hardy little things that really can take a lot of abuse in terms of water conditions. How people can keep them "for years" in tiny bowls is beyond me.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah I know. I feel like the most terrible fish mother seeing the ammonia burns on their tails. So terrible in fact, I let them have a whole bunch of hydrilla and hornwort to munch on last night. 

I already feel bad enough that the tank I have is too small for the three goldfish (it's a 45 gallon and they are shubunkin) but I can't go bigger and if I re-home them they will probably end up in a worse situation. 

I honestly don't know how people just sit there and let their fish (often visibly) suffer. Makes me sick. I think bettas and goldfish have to be the two worst treated fish in the whole industry.


----------



## thekoimaiden

finnfinnfriend said:


> Thanks for the care tips!
> 
> How would this be for a couple of fancies?
> 
> 37 Gallon Aquarium » Top Fin® Aquarium Starter Kit | PetSmart


For just two I think it would be fine, but really the bigger you can go the better. 

LBF, you are entirely correct. Bettas and goldfish get the shortest end of the stick in fishkeeping. But only because they are hardy. You don't see people stuffing discus into 10 gallon tanks. I wish people would realize that just because something CAN live in a bad environment doesn't mean they SHOULD. 

And you are a good fishy mother! I'm sure they will forgive you! Especially after giving them all those greens to munch on!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha I had a breeders' box full of duckweed to help bring down some of the ammonia in the tank and every time I looked over they were at the bottom of it trying to break in. 

They never used to eat their greens until I left some hornwort in their tank and they stripped it to the stem. I am still trying to get them to take lettuce. I can't find kale anywhere and when I did have some growing my mum sprayed it with pesticides so I didn't want to feed them that. Got any suggestions on other yummy snacks for goldfish? I've been feeding them mostly NLS goldfish pellets along with frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp and live blackworms as treats but wanted to try to get them to take more greens as well.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Mine like chopped up pieces of zucchini and the occasional orange slice. I don't usually prepare a whole orange or zucchini just for them; I'll give them some pieces when we have them at dinner. They also like to pick at spinach leaves that I clip into the aquariums. And snails... man do they like to pick off small pond snails.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

When we had goldfish back when I was a kid my mum went and bought this quite large snail from the local fish store. I think it cost a fair amount for a snail.

Anyway she got home and dropped it into the tank, and within about a second one goldfish came up and swallowed it whole. 

I think sometimes the water flow in my tank is so strong my fish just sit 'downstream' waiting for food to come past them haha. I will try some spinach and we have some zucchini. They have sort of learned to nibble and pull on the plants so hopefully they should get the gist of how to eat it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Anyone ever done a DIY canister filter? I'm tinkin about it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVWqq73mW_4


----------



## thekoimaiden

I'm not the DIY type person. I'm just not that handy. That and my 2 AQ 70's are working fine for me right now. 

Oh ya! I wanted to let you guys know I did a write up on goldfish breeds (including some rare and uncommon ones). It comes with plenty of pictures for comparison. This should help more people determine what breeds their goldfish are. And when all else fails I just call goldfish a fantail. --> Lol try this link now: Gold fish breeds[URL="http://fishgirlskoipond.blogspot.com/2013/01/goldfish-breeds.html"][/url]


----------



## Olympia

Guy on the left is like FACE SMASH.

Also the links you post never seem to work when I click them but I don't have trouble finding the article. xD


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I know people are often very endeared to fancy strains of goldfish but I hope to God bettas never end up taking such an extreme path. Then again I am probably rather biased keeping wilds and killies. 

I admit that do have a soft spot for pearlscales when they are small, but some of the big ones look like golfballs with fins.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love the face smash guy xD
Those breed descriptions helped me alot and should further help me in making sure I get the right goldies.


----------



## Olympia

Honestly I think aquarists ethics are too high these days. Look at all the negative hype around balloon fish. Any knowledgeable/logical fishkeeper will tell you to avoid at all costs.
I do think goldfish are in the clear only because they've been around for so darned long. xD


----------



## thekoimaiden

Argh... So I figured out why it isn't working... the redirect link keeps trying to capitalize the G in goldfish in the url. No clue why it wants to do that. This is the only site where it happens... If you just click on the link in my signature that will take you to the article, too. 

Ya. Goldfish do get a pass because that's just the way people assume they are. But I do hope that bettas don't get as crazy as some goldfish breeds are.


----------



## Olympia

We can all start keeping these again? :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm debating on added 2 airstones like these
Top Fin® Bubble Walls - Air Pumps & Accessories - Fish - PetSmart

One on each side wall.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Those could look nice. I have one of those bubbles walls for my 55 gallon as it gets about 80F in the summer. The one thing I would recommend is to poke holes with a needle at even intervals to make the bubbles come out in a nice "wall." Before I did that they were just kinda sporadic and one place liked to make the most annoying hissing noise.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Since there are something like 30 pages in the thread already I didn't go back and look to see if I've posted this before. But I think it's a great video with some beautiful fish. These are two adult orandas in a 29 gallon tank. This was made by a user on the goldfish forum I frequent.


----------



## Olympia

:shock: I just realized that's Penelope and Paisley in a few years (Paisley is losing her black so she'll be a red and white).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thekoimaiden

I bet that 90 gal is going to look a little more crowded! lol!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wow! They make that tank look like a 10 gal!
Does she(or he) keep them in there? Looks a tad boring xD


----------



## thekoimaiden

She kept them in there for about 3 years and then upgraded them to a 40 breeder. She posted this video right before she moved them to show how large they got in the 29 gal. 

I also find a lot of goldfish tanks pretty bare. But you kinda have to in a tank like this. The substrate and decor take up a few gallons of water, knocking something like a 29 gal tank down to a 25 gallon tank. But it's also common with people who want a low-maintenance tank; poop is a lot easier to suck up when it gathers behind the only two ornaments in the tank. I know I will never have goldfish in a bare-bottom tank, tho. They LOVE playing in the sand; it's literally 40% of what I see them do on a daily basis. The other 50% is beg for food and that last 10% is graze the algae. :lol:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wowzers. They got so flippin big! Do you know how long it took to get them that big?


I may not need my heater after all. My 75 gal's water seems to be sitting at 78F without the heater.


----------



## Kithy

Sooo my comet and my fantail found a new home in a really big pond in someone's greenhouse :3 Happy for them!


----------



## FishyFishy89

YAY!!!
I bet they're super happy!


----------



## Kithy

I think so  I was able to keep my oranda which makes me happy.


----------



## thekoimaiden

FishyFishy89 said:


> Wowzers. They got so flippin big! Do you know how long it took to get them that big?


She had them in that tank for 3 years. 


Oh! A greenhouse pond sounds special! Glad to hear it, Kithy


----------



## MattsBettas

Yer makin me want to get into goldfish!!!


----------



## Kithy

Do it! Do not resist goldfish! You cannot resist!! 

You know, before I gave the two fish to him I was really worried. But he seemed like such a nice guy and brought his own bucket but also a battery powered air pump which really made me happy. He actually cares about the fish so I know they're going to someone who will enjoy them ^^ I'm really happy.

My little oranda is chilling in the 20g for now lol It's got these huge filters for one wittle fishie.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Do you think it's uncomfortable for the celestial bubble eyes to be like that? I don't really see a reason to give such extreme traits as bubble eyes and egg shaped bodies to bettas. Because they are so small, it wouldn't even be that noticeable unless you looked pretty close. The colors and fin types, however, are noticeable (and beautiful, IMO) even though the bettas are so small, so IMO they are worth breeding for...


----------



## Kithy

At first Fluffy was like "whaa where are the other fishies!?" but he seems to be enjoying the extra space. I wanted to share a couple of pictures just because he's cute and I'm an obsessive fish mommy.


It's got my old filters on it, the two 40-60gal Tetra ones so there's definitely a lot of filtration. They have both been baffled cause they were throwing him around too much.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kithy said:


> At first Fluffy was like "whaa where are the other fishies!?" but he seems to be enjoying the extra space. I wanted to share a couple of pictures just because he's cute and I'm an obsessive fish mommy.
> 
> 
> It's got my old filters on it, the two 40-60gal Tetra ones so there's definitely a lot of filtration. They have both been baffled cause they were throwing him around too much.


with that extra filtration you maybe able to add 1 more fantail in there. Goldies are social creatures and they prefer the company of another.


----------



## Kithy

I am thinking of it. There is a bristlenose albino pleco in there so I'm not sure :X


----------



## Olympia

HELLLLLO GOLDFISH LOVERS
Why did this thread die?!













































Now that the cichilds are gone the fin regrowing will begin.


----------



## Bombalurina

I can't wait for my pond to go in!

And I am so jealous of you fancy-owners.


----------



## cookiemonster3180

I used to have a black Moore but he died of ick! :-( now I'm completely re-dong my tank for a betta!


----------



## MattsBettas

Olympia I have never had a thing for gold fish but that first one is so stubby and cute!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Over sized sponge filters for fancy tanks? eh? eh?


----------



## Olympia

Thanks Matt that's Pascal!
Finn, yea sponge filters are good!

Dear everyone... I have a problem..


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love nommy goldie mouths. It's so cute when you catch em with them open


----------



## thekoimaiden

Thanks for reviving this thread, Oli!!! Your ranchu are making me hunt pretty hard for a ranchu of my own! 

Bomba! You must post pictures of your pond when it's done! Fancies are great, but a huge goldfish in a pond is a beautiful sight!!!!


----------



## homegrown terror

i'm just curious, is there any actual difference between a ranchu and a "lionhead" goldfish, or is it just that one is the traditional japanese name and the other is an americanised name?


----------



## Olympia

The ranchu originates from Japan while the lionhead originates from China. I think lionheads are the older breed.
Lionheads have shorter bodies, thinner heads but bigger wens, and grow smaller. Their tails are also not tucked under their bodies as much..








(ex from Fish Sempai, Canadian breeders)


There are two types of ranchu, top view and side view. Ranchu in general grow larger, have a more rectangular head (most important in top views) and the tail is tucked under the body more.








(top view ranchus from Fish Sempai also)









(a side view, showing the tail tuck, again from Fish Sempai).


Generally, the ones sold in pet stores can be either way.. they are not show quality so don't display the traits of show quality fish, it's hard to say what the fish you get in the pet store is, where they use the two names interchangeably.


----------



## popcorndeer

i was at the pet store and there was a tiny little baby goldfish! he was about the size of a penny he was soo small he was white with a orange head


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Can someone tell me which fancy was the first fancy to be developed?

EDIT: oh also, is saki hikari a good food for goldfish?


----------



## homegrown terror

finnfinnfriend said:


> Can someone tell me which fancy was the first fancy to be developed?
> 
> EDIT: oh also, is saki hikari a good food for goldfish?


here is a good (but somewhat convoluted) chart showing the descent of the modern goldfish breeds:


----------



## thekoimaiden

finnfinnfriend said:


> Can someone tell me which fancy was the first fancy to be developed?


Probably the wakin. Same body as a common but has a double tail. From there they got the fantail which has the slightly bubble body and the double tail. And the rest is history!


----------



## finnfinnfriend

homegrown terror said:


> here is a good (but somewhat convoluted) chart showing the descent of the modern goldfish breeds:


Wow thanks! And thank you too koimaiden!


----------



## Olympia

Yep, Saki is good if you have that kind of money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> Yep, Saki is good if you have that kind of money.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! The ingredients look weird though....Should I be worried about that?


----------



## Olympia

What ingredients?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

The ingredients in Saki


----------



## Olympia

Well, what are the ingredients? I realize there is show quality and pet quality feed so you may be looking at the pet quality one.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Olympia said:


> Well, what are the ingredients? I realize there is show quality and pet quality feed so you may be looking at the pet quality one.


Oh lol. Sorry XP. Here are the ingredients:

Ingredients
Fish Meal, Wheat Germ Meal, Wheat Flour, Brewer's Dried Yeast, Starch, Dried Bakery Product, Soy Bean Meal, Gluten Meal, Fish Oil, Spirulina, Vegetable Oil, Astaxanthin, Dried Seaweed Meal, Dried A. niger Fermentation Extract, Monosodium Glutamate, Dl-methionine, Garlic, Dried B. subtilis Fermentation Product, Rice Bran, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (Stabilized Vitamin C), Inositol, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Oil, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Niacin, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K), Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Biotin, Disodium Phosphate, Ferrous Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Cobalt Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, and Calcium Iodate.


----------



## Olympia

Yea, that's it. That and the lionhead are most recommended.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Well then why is fishmeal okay as a first ingredient on goldfish food but not betta food?


----------



## Olympia

I didn't think there was anything wrong with fish meal...


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Well I guess hikari betta bio gold is a good food too. The first ingredient in that is fish meal as well...


----------



## pittipuppylove

Gah... This thread is making me want goldies now, too! Another tank to add to the "to get after I graduate" list :lol:

Subscribing in attempts to learn by osmosis through all of you awesome goldiekeepers!


----------



## Olympia

Penelope: "No, no secrets here, no no."










I sacrificed a huge amount of anacharis to my gods last night. They were pleased. I may be able to live in peace for another day or so.


----------



## Jupiter

As it turns out, I'm getting a goldfish this weekend as it's our new year next week. 

I bought a 25 gal tank last year that was just gathering dust in the garage, and I've been wanting another goldfish since I lost Lucien and his tank, so this is the perfect opportunity.

Tank is kinda bare atm though, just some really ugly red sand that came with it + two pots and some hornwort. Will definitely post pictures of my new goldie once I get them + and they're settled in. Super excited!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Olympia, your goldies would love it if my floaters would over taken my 75 gallon. They'll get some free snacks!


----------



## Olympia

Hehe, I am hoping that when pond season comes around I will find some interesting surface plants for them.


----------



## finnfinnfriend

I keep trying to tell myself I don't want goldfish, but I keep going back to wanting them!


----------



## Artemis

I'm sorry but to much is wrong here! Fancies WILL DIE in water to hot, 65-75 with 68 is preferred temps. Reduce feeding at 60 and stop when temps hit about 30. Commons do FINE in indoor aquariums. 20 gal for the first common, 10 after that, 10 per fancy.


----------



## Olympia

That may have been true 20 years ago but as with all areas of fish keeping, our knowledge has grown and we have better practice to raising these fish now.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Artemis said:


> I'm sorry but to much is wrong here! Fancies WILL DIE in water to hot, 65-75 with 68 is preferred temps. Reduce feeding at 60 and stop when temps hit about 30. Commons do FINE in indoor aquariums. 20 gal for the first common, 10 after that, 10 per fancy.


Wow... Then my fancies should have been long dead by now. They've been in 76F water for months now. Pretty sure Olimpia keeps hers around 78F. No problems from either of our tanks. Goldfish are much more temp-tolerant than most people think. Fishbase.org lists goldfish as being able to tolerate up to 104.5F temps. And many do fine in full sun ponds that get above 80F in the summer. 

I would never feed my fish down to 30F. Almost all sources for pond fish recommend stopping feeding between 55F and 50F. Below those temps the GI tract doesn't work fast enough to digest all of that food before it begins to decay. This can and does cause fish to die. 

I don't think a 12 inch fish would be very happy in a 55 or even 75 gal tank. Those tanks are only a few inches wider than the fish is long. Unless you're willing to custom-build something wide enough or buy a 200+ gal tank then I don't think you could provide a good PERMANENT indoor home for common goldfish. 

If you think what we have said is so wrong, please provide sources to back up what you are saying.


----------



## Bombalurina

This is a picture of why a common would not be happy in a 20 gallon. This tank is a 23 gallon, and that fish a is a 10-inch long comet. He's only got twice the length of his body to swim in, and if he faces the front of his tank, his tail brushes the back.


----------



## homegrown terror

^plus in so little water he'd need POWERFUL filtration that would be disturbing even for a current-loving fish.


----------



## Kithy

My oranda seems entirely content in his 76ish water so... I'm fine. They may be cold water fish but they are incredibly hardy and adaptable. He'll be getting an upgrade to 29gallons from 20gallons soon enough.  But commons/comets are really meant to be in exceptionally large tanks (maybe 100gallon could keep one happy enough) or in ponds with koi, where my comet is now.

There are many ways to keep a fish happy and healthy so it's not that we're "wrong", we are just "different". As long as our fish are healthy, growing, eating and happy... we're doing everything right.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

OMG I'm so glad that I found this thread!!! I want to get a bubble eye goldfish. I've read that they actually do better as loners since their eyes are so delicate. I want to do the best that I can in taking care of this fish, so please let me know what I need to do that is abnormal from other goldfish. 

I see that they grow from 6 to 8 inches in length...so will a 20 gallon be okay if it's just the one fish? People always say 10 gallons per extra goldfish....so could I even get away with 10 gallons if it's just the one goldfish? I plan to use sand as substrate. No decorations would be best so it doesn't poke it's eye sac, right?


----------



## homegrown terror

Hadoken Kitty said:


> OMG I'm so glad that I found this thread!!! I want to get a bubble eye goldfish. I've read that they actually do better as loners since their eyes are so delicate. I want to do the best that I can in taking care of this fish, so please let me know what I need to do that is abnormal from other goldfish.
> 
> I see that they grow from 6 to 8 inches in length...so will a 20 gallon be okay if it's just the one fish? People always say 10 gallons per extra goldfish....so could I even get away with 10 gallons if it's just the one goldfish? I plan to use sand as substrate. No decorations would be best so it doesn't poke it's eye sac, right?


most people do just bare-glass enclosures for bubble eyes...even sand particles can damage them. i've heard of tying silk handkerchiefs to the hood and letting them flow in the water for decoration, but those eyes are just SO delicate anything else might be a danger.

as for tank size, 20 gallons is a minimum for adult goldfish. you might get away with 10 for the first six months or so, but after that point you'll be doing so many water changes you'll throw up your hands, shout many, many words that can't be posted on a family-friendly forum, and shell out the $75 or so to get him that 20 gallon tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I should have heavy filtration too. I would recommend a 40-55 gallon HOB for that 20 gallon.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Think about it this way. Fancy golds get 6-8 inches. Put a ruler up against a 10 gal and mark with dry erase markers at the 1 in and 6 in marks. Now step back and look. Do you really think a fish that size would be happy in a tank that size? 

Also remember that even though the eyes are delicate, goldfish are social creatures. They would rather be around other goldfish.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Well I bought a 40 gallon today at PetCo....so that should house 3 bubble eyes right?

What type of filter do I need for this tank size? a 60 gallon filter?


----------



## thekoimaiden

A 40 gal is a great size tank! Although three goldfish in there would be pushing it a bit. If you don't mind the water changes, it would be doable, tho. 

For a filter, I'd just say skip the HOB. I have two AQ 70's on my 55 gal and am looking to upgrade to a canister. Yes, it will be more expensive, but the media capacity is so much greater. They don't need to be cleaned nearly as often as HOB's, and you can have much greater flow control. This will be especially important for bubble eyes as a strong jet of water could hurt them.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Okay, so my 40 gallon that is bare with only the two bubble eyes? Only one canister or two? Can you link me an example of what you're talking about?


----------



## FishyFishy89

1 cansiter should do fine. Some sites recommend 10x flow rate. But 100gal flow rate for 40 gal tank would do just fine. If its a 40 long you maybe able to get 3 of them. But reg 40 would be best with 2 pudgy goldies.


----------



## thekoimaiden

Two canisters would be overkill on a tank like that. Very few tanks need two canisters as certain models of canisters can be made to handle up to 500 gal tanks. A single canister rated for 75 should do you just fine. 





 This is a canister filter and is the one I'm considering to replace my two HOB's. I got tired of cleaning HOB's every week.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yeah the canister I am getting is rated for 100 gal and the flow rate is 300gal. Going on my 75 btw


----------



## Bombalurina

Could you do smooth river rocks and some live plants like java fern/moss for the bubbles, just to give them something to be around?


----------



## thekoimaiden

I've been holding out on you guys for a few days, but I wanted to be sure everything went well. I bought a ranchu last week!! A friend told me about dandyorandas.com and I went to check them out. Didn't intend to so soon, but I fell in love! She came in on Friday and it has been a bit of a rough process. She was very darty for the first day but has warmed up a lot since then! 

And now for pictures!! 







Photobombing is kinda the main hobby of my goldfish... And now for some group shots of adorableness!!







Her name is Ponyo and she was spawned early spring of last year. Probably a little older than my guys but about the same size. I spoke to the importer who said these fish (Ponyo and her siblings) haven't grown too much since he got them last December, so I don't know how much larger she will get. But she'll certainly get spoiled here!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love the shots where their mouths are open xD


----------



## MattsBettas

Nommy goldfish mouths!


----------



## Kithy

Okay she's adorable :O I NEEDS ONE


----------



## Olympia

PONYO! Yay for P names!

The last picture:
"OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MY GOD A CUCUMBER!"


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Omg what a cute fishy!!!! Would I be able to get another type of goldfish with my bubbleyes? Thank you for the link to the canister btw!!! I favorited it so I don't forget.  Ponyo....I love that name. <3


----------



## thekoimaiden

I just found a whole bunch of pictures of big, beautiful goldfish! Something we can all aspire to! 





































So... Pond season is beginning in the northern hemisphere. Let's see those ponds!! :-D


----------



## thekoimaiden

Because I love giant goldfish <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

smexy! I'd love to have that huge beast!


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby

Ya wanna see a pond full of goldfish? Well, you're in luck. I just happen to have one!! Sorry you can't really see the fish very well. The pond fountain is on to filter the water and it majorly ripples the water. I will go and get better pictures tomorrow. Maybe I'll see Kermit the bullfrog out there. lol Anyways, the fish range from 6 to 8 inches long and have even multiplied a couple of times. Oddly enough, there is oddly only 2 fry from each spawning season that make it to a size where they can't be greedily gobbled up by the big adults.


----------



## Kithy

My hubby came home with a friend for our oranda Fluffy :X

Soon to be upgrading to a larger tank. (He's super tiny, what a cutie)



Since summer is nearly here in Texas (it can't make it's mind up if it wants to be hot or cold!) I may begin looking into fixing out 55 for the two of these..


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

Hi. 
Do you guys think i could put 4 goldfish in a 55 gallon, probably a black moor, a ranchu and some other 2 that i haven't decided yet. 
The 55 gallon has an aquaclear 70 right now, i know i might need more filtration, i could probably ad a penguin 350.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Moors and ranchus get larger than fantails. I would maybe max 3 or 4?


----------



## thekoimaiden

Aww! How cute, Kithy! Just make sure the little one gets his fare share of food. Big goldies can be kinda pushy with food. 



ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Hi.
> Do you guys think i could put 4 goldfish in a 55 gallon, probably a black moor, a ranchu and some other 2 that i haven't decided yet.
> The 55 gallon has an aquaclear 70 right now, i know i might need more filtration, i could probably ad a penguin 350.


You will certainly need more filtration. If you're going for a large goldfish like a fantail or an oranda, you'd probably only want 3. If those other two are ryukins then you should be fine. Four goldfish is max I would keep in a 55. I will be upgrading my 55 to a 75 in about a year as my goldfish become fully grown.


----------



## Kithy

Hehe, yeah he doesn't even come to the surface yet for food so I have to stick my hand in the tank near him and drop the pellets to him while Fluffy is eating on the other side.


----------

